# Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth Edition - Erfahrungen?



## lol2k (20. Januar 2012)

Moin!

Bin glücklicher Besitzer der K1 Raptor Gaming Tastatur und somit Fan von mechanischen Tastaturen! 

Nun soll allerdings eine neue her - Auswahlkriterium soll neben der Eigenschaft "mechanisch" auch "beleuchtet" sein!
Mir ist die "Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth Edition" in`s Auge gestochen - kann mir jnd. näheres zu der Tastatur sagen?
Wie ist die Verarbeitung? Ist der Preis gerechtfertigt? Gibt es mögliche, empfehlenswerte Alternativen? (Und wenn ja- welche?)

Scheinbar ist die Tastatur nur exklusiv im razer Store erhältlich 

Freue mich über zahlreiche Antworten! 
Gruß lol2k


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2012)

Die ist bis auf die Tasten in der Verarbeitung identisch mit der Version ohne _Stealth._
Also in Bezug aufs Gehäuse sehr gut.



> Ist der Preis gerechtfertigt?



Nein.



> Scheinbar ist die Tastatur nur exklusiv im razer Store erhältlich



Und nicht mit deutschem Tastatur-Layout.


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2012)

Die Razer sind jetzt nicht unbedingt die besten mechanischen Tastaturen, aber sie sollte für den "normalen" Gebrauch auf jeden Fall reichen.
Es gibt ab und zu Probleme bei diesen Tastaturen, aber das kann ja bei jedem Hersteller mal passieren.

Es gibt noch die Mionix Zibal 60, die aber noch nicht lieferbar ist. Wenn es sie mal geben sollte, wäre sie einen gute Alternative.

Also wenn du noch warten kannst, dann solltest du dir die Mionix anschauen.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2012)

Kommt darauf an, wie man "beste" gewichtet.
Nach Optik? Geschmackssache.
Nach den verbauten Tasten? Auch Geschmackssache.
Nach dem NKRO-Geraffel und was sonst damit zusammenhängt? Keine Geschmackssache - manchen ist das sehr wichtig - aber anderen wiederum nicht.
Beleuchtung oder nicht? Ohne Gefunzel ist die BW eher unter "Ferner liefen...", mit wird die Auswahl schmal.


----------



## Skeksis (20. Januar 2012)

Die Frage die bei sowas immer schnell auftaucht ist wie wichtig dir die Beleuchtung gibt? Die zweite Frage wäre ob du einen bestimmten Switch bevorzugst? Muss es ein DE Layout sein oder darfs auch was anderes sein? Fullsize oder geht  auch Tenkeyless?

Wenn DE, beleuchtet und  bestimmter Switch wird’s eng. Dann fällt mir außer QPad nix ein. Vor allem solltest du bedenken, dass du einen vollkommen irrsinnigen Mehrpreis für die Beleuchtung hinlegen musst. Teilweise bis zu 50% des VK. Wenn es dir das trotzdem wert ist, kann man weiterschauen.

Danach kann man mal weiter schauen.


----------



## lol2k (20. Januar 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Also wenn du noch warten kannst, dann solltest du dir die Mionix anschauen.


 
Sollte die nicht schon Anfang 2011 in den Handel kommen soweit ich auf dem Laufenden bin?  (aber tolle Tastatur- das stimmt!)

@*OctoCore*
Wichtig wäre mir noch, das die Tastatur relativ schlicht daherkommt - d.h. keine Zusatztasten für Makros u.ä.
Ich bin nicht genau informiert welche Switches bei der K1 Raptor Gaming verbaut sind - aber die sind vom Anschlag her angenehm!

Zum NKRO (mir ist der Begriff neu ): Gespielt werden häufiger Shooter, sodass mir grad in hitzigen Onlinegefechten diese Funktion nötig erscheint

@*Skeksis*
DE Layout ist ein Muss, ich kann beim Schreiben nicht auf die Umlaute verzichten!
Und ja- Beleuchtung sollte schon sein! Ich habe mit der Wahl der K1 Raptor bewusst drauf verzichtet, da mir der Aufpreis zunächst zu hoch erschien! Mittlerweile muss ich aber eingestehen, dass ich nicht drauf verzichten möchte!


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2012)

Die Makrotasten bei der Razer kommen schon schlicht daher. Die werden nicht so aufdringlich ins Blickfeld gerückt wie bei manchem anderen Tastaturanbieter. Man muss schon zweimal hinsehen, um zu bemerken, dass sie überhaupt welche hat. Und das eigentliche Gehäusedesign ist auch angenehm zurückhaltend.
Aber ich bin keine Razer-Promoter, nur weil ich eine BWU besitze.
Die BWU Stealth fällt nach deinen Anforderungen sowieso schon mal flach - weil kein DE.
Die BWU ohne Stealth ja auch, obwohl du den NKRO-Begriff nicht kennst, aber weisst, dass du diese Funktion brauchst. 
Was bleibt denn da mit Vollbeleuchtung, mechanisch und DE-Layout?
Qpad und Mionix (von der nur die Götter wissen, ob sie wirklich den nächsten anvisierten Erscheinungstermin einhält).
So - und weiter habe ich jetzt erstmal einen Hänger.
Aber Beleuchtung wird echt überbewertet.


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Sollte die nicht schon Anfang 2011 in den Handel kommen soweit ich auf dem Laufenden bin?  (aber tolle Tastatur- das stimmt!)



Die soll jetzt Ende Januar im Handel erscheinen, aber es scheint noch Lieferprobleme zu geben.


----------



## MfDoom (20. Januar 2012)

Ein Freund von mir hat die Ultimate-Version, ohne Stealth und ist sehr zufrieden. Die Tasta hat eine Metallplatte drin und ist ziemlich schwer.
Was leider nicht geht ist, das man die Tasten einzeln leuchten lässt, z.B. nur die belegten Tasten im Spiel. Finde ich schade, weil ja schon unter jeder taste eine LED steckt.


----------



## moparcrazy (20. Januar 2012)

Bei diesen Anforderungen bleiben nur, wie OctoCore schon schrieb, die Mionix und Qpad.


----------



## lol2k (20. Januar 2012)

*OctoCore*@ Dann besitzt du das US-Layout?
Ist die Razer Black Widow Ultimate Stealth Edition nicht auch für den deutschen Markt angekündigt worden? PCGH hat letztes Jahr noch darüber berichtet...

Falls nicht, bleibt wohl nur die Mionix Zibal 60 - und die lässt seit Monaten auf sich warten


----------



## Skeksis (20. Januar 2012)

QPAD Pro Gaming Gear


----------



## Laphroaig (20. Januar 2012)

Ich hab die Zibal 60 mit DE-Layout nach mehrmaliger Terminverschiebung im September über Caseking erhalten. Angenehm puristisches Design, jedoch sollte die Ausleuchtung der Tasten gleichmäßiger sein. Ob sie den Preis Wert ist => KA?
Da das Teil nunmehr zum 27.01.2012 lieferbar sein soll würde sich bei ernsthaftem Interesse eine zeitnahe Bestellung empfehlen. Bei der letzten Zuteilung waren die Dinger schnell vergriffen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Dann besitzt du das US-Layout?



Nein, wie erwähnt, habe ich die BWU (ohne Stealth). Die war und ist ja an jeder Ecke zu finden und zwar mit deutschem Layout. Das ist für mich auch Pflicht.
Sonst hätte ich die Déck Legend, wenn mir das Layout egal wäre. 
Die BWU hat die MX-Blue-Tasten, auf die Dinger steh ich - und da sie auf dem freien Markt erhältlich ist, habe ich damals dafür all inclusive 110€ hingelegt (den Aufpreis von 30€ zur BW fand ich halbwegs okay für die Beleuchtung). Die Stealth gibt es nur im Razershop (und nur US) zum Razerpreis - dann kommt noch der Versand dazu. Für die Kohle können die das Teil behalten.



> Ist die Razer Black Widow Ultimate Stealth Edition nicht auch für den deutschen Markt angekündigt worden?



Da haben sie wohl keine Lust mehr drauf. Am Anfang hat man sie ja noch im deutschen Teil des Webshops gefunden - als ich zuletzt nachgeschaut habe, war sie weg. Nur noch über die US-EN-Seite zu kriegen.



Laphroaig schrieb:


> Ich hab die Zibal 60 mit DE-Layout nach mehrmaliger Terminverschiebung im September über Caseking erhalten. Angenehm puristisches Design, jedoch sollte die Ausleuchtung der Tasten gleichmäßiger sein. Ob sie den Preis Wert ist => KA?



Ach sooooo! Es gab sie also schon...
Das war mir nicht richtig klar. 
Ich dachte, sie hätte sich noch nie hier in Deutschland blicken lassen. Den aktuellen Termin bei CK habe ich mir als Premiere vorgestellt. Ich Dummerchen.


----------



## Laphroaig (21. Januar 2012)

Ja die gabs schon mal, allerdings nur in homöopathischen Mengen und die mehrfachen Terminverschiebungen über Monate hinweg waren echt ätzend.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2012)

Die Mionix hatte ich auch mal kurz in Erwägung gezogen - hätte gut zu meiner giftgrünen Copperhead gepasst. 
Aber wegen der Lieferlage, den Tasten und der wohl doch nicht so ganz grünen Beleuchtung (oder?) wieder verworfen.


----------



## Skeksis (21. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß aus relativ sicherer Quelle dass es keine  BWU Stealth im DE Layout geben wird.


----------



## Own3r (21. Januar 2012)

Laphroaig schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Zibal 60 mit DE-Layout nach mehrmaliger Terminverschiebung im September über Caseking erhalten. Angenehm puristisches Design, jedoch sollte die Ausleuchtung der Tasten gleichmäßiger sein.



Und wie findest du die Tastatur so? Ich habe gehört, dass es bei einigen Exemplaren zu einem Abnutzen der Tastenkappe kommt. Kannst du das bestätigen?


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2012)

Das ist wohl ein Problem, das jeder beleuchteten Tastatur droht, die nur transluzente Caps mit Beschichtung hat.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Januar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das ist wohl ein Problem, das jeder beleuchteten Tastatur droht, die nur transluzente Caps mit Beschichtung hat.


 

Nicht wirklich. Kommt immer auf die Qualität an. Bei der Razer BW und der Mionix würde ich da weniger Sorgen haben weil solche Keycaps meistens länger halten als beklebte.


----------



## moparcrazy (21. Januar 2012)

Leider gibt es da bei der Mionix schon sooo einige Thread's und Bilder darüber. Die Art der Beschriftung ist eigentlich nicht schlecht und auch recht haltbar was unter anderem die BlackWidow beweist, bei ihr sind da wohl bisher keine Probleme aufgetreten. Die Haltbarkeit hängt eben einfach vom verwendeten Material ab und lässt sich im voraus bei dieser Art der Beschriftung nicht beurteilen.
@gh0st76: Beklebte?


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Januar 2012)

Gab doch mal Tastaturen wo die Buchstaben nur aufgeklebt und versiegelt wurden, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Irgendein Tastenbrett von Logitech. Da konnte man mit dem Fingernagel die Beschriftung entfernen.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2012)

Nicht wirklich? Ich weiß nicht. Na, ich werds wohl selbst herausfinden. Länger halten ist relativ. 
Natürlich kenne ich auch tolle Bilder aus dem Netz, wo sich nach einem Jahr oder weniger Tastenoberflächen in Blätterteig verwandeln. Wenn mir das mit der BWU in 4 Jahren passiert, war's zwar länger, aber ich wäre doch mächtig angepisst - obwohl ich damit rechne.
Ich bin bei Haltbarkeit von Tastaturen auf zweistellige Jahresangaben geeicht - und das traue ich den Caps nicht zu.


----------



## Laphroaig (22. Januar 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Und wie findest du die Tastatur so? Ich habe gehört, dass es bei einigen Exemplaren zu einem Abnutzen der Tastenkappe kommt. Kannst du das bestätigen?


 
Ich hab an der Mionix nichts auszusetzen, außer dass einige Tasten nicht ganz gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet sind oder etwas schwächer beleuchtet sind (z.B. Return, Shift, Tab). Da man die Beleuchtung nach jedem Einschalten ohnehin neu aktivieren muß, bleibt sie bei mir meist aus, so dass es nicht weiter stört.

Allgemein macht die Tastatur einen äußerst soliden Eindruck. Dazu trägt auch das gesleevte Kabel (2xUSB, Micro, Kopfhörer) mit vergoldeten Anschlüssen bei. Die Tasten machen auf mich als Laien einen sehr guten Eindruck. Langzeiterfahrung habe ich keine, da ich nicht so der Vielschreiber bin. Wie OctoCore richtig festgestellt hat sind die Tasten aus transparentem Kunststoff mit schwarzer Beschichtung. Kann also sein, das es irgendwann mal zu Verschleiß kommt.


----------



## JackA (30. Januar 2012)

Als stolzer Besitzer der Black Widow Ultimate Stealth Edition und ausversehen Anstoßer einer riesigen Reklamationswelle von beleuchteten Mechas, kann ich momentan davon abraten, sich auch nur iergendeine Art von beleuchteten Mechas zu kaufen.

Grund ist einfach der, dass dieser transparente Kunststoff, welcher für die Tastenkappen benutzt wird, sehr empflindlich ist, was mechanische Belastung angeht. Jetzt muss diese Tastenkappe aber auf einen MX Switch gesteckt werden, wodurch sich Risse bilden und bei längerem Gebrauch diese Risse zu Brüche führen.
Momentan aufgetreten ist es bei mir z.B. bei der Razer BWUSE, nach Nachfrage auch vermehrt bei der Qpad MK80/85.
Lt. Berichten verwendet Razer bei der kompletten Black Widow Reihe, Qpad bei deren MK-Reihe und XArmor bei ihrer U9 Reihe den gleichen Hersteller (Ione), weshalb bei diesen Tastaturen die Probleme auftreten können. Ob jetzt Mionix und co. andere Tastenkappen benutzen, kann ich leider nicht bestätigen, ich wäre aber vorsichtig, denn soviele Tastenkappenhersteller gibt es nicht.

Mehr Infos gibts im Hardwareluxx Eingabegeräte Forum unter QPad MK80 / MK85.

Meine Empfehlung wären immernoch unbeleuchtete Mechas.

*Achja, die Black Widow Stealth Edition wird es nicht mit DE Layout geben, nur US. *und ÄÜÖ und. co. kann man auch mit US Layout tippen, es stimmt nur die Tastenbeschriftung nicht überein, aber man hat ja DE Layout im Windows aktiviert und nicht US.


----------



## moparcrazy (30. Januar 2012)

Oder halt eine Déck kaufen, da ist dieses Problem nicht bekannt.


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2012)

Ach so - was mache ich mir also Gedanken über die Beschichtung? Meine Tasten zerbröseln wahrscheinlich schon lange vorher.
Okay, noch halten sich die Caps tapfer - und dabei bin ich (wie schon öfter erwähnt) ein echter Holzhacker in Sachen "Eindreschen auf die Tastatur".
Sollte sich in der Beziehung etwas ändern, dann werde ich aber bestimmt nicht damit hinterm Berg halten.


----------

